# Gai in Akatsuki's Base (Chapter 669 spoilers)



## Nikushimi (Mar 19, 2014)

The time has finally come.

*Location:* Akatsuki Cave
*Distance:* 5m
*Knowledge:* Full
*Mindset:* Bloodlusted
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
-Gai starts with the 8th Gate open. Even if he dies afterward, it still counts as a win for Gai if he kills the Akatsuki first.
-All Akatsuki are their living incarnations.
-Sasori starts in Hiruko.
-Kisame is on vacation.
-Pain is fighting, not Nagato.
-No Obito.

Let's settle this, NBD. 


EDIT: *BONUS SCENARIO:* Obito is present, but before he got Rinnegan (he has a second, throw-away Sharingan for Izanagi, like when he fought Konan).


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai briefly overpowered Juubidara and made him bleed. That shits on everything Akatsuki has done. He blitzes and crushes them with "Night Elephant". Then enjoys a peaceful, eternal nap.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 19, 2014)

Madara couldn't even keep up with his speed basically. Not to mention night elephant made a crater similar if not bigger to Juubitos body slam. Gai rapes them all.

But I'm seriously under the impression that Juubito is stronger them juubidara.
Like seriously . For being the Juubis Jin, Madara has shown ABSOULTELY nothing impressive and had only been having limitations. Kishi shouldn't have given him so many power ups to make him this weak.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlJ-hZOJ3Tw[/YOUTUBE]

I say yes, he pulls it off. Gai in Akatsuki's Base is officially possible in the manga now.

It will end exactly as the video did. Kisame survives, Zetsu might make it out with his ability to go underground and Obito is not there.

You might add Kisame there and he would solo as well.


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> But I'm seriously under the impression that Juubito is stronger them juubidara.
> Like seriously . For being the Juubis Jin, Madara has shown ABSOULTELY nothing impressive and had only been having limitations. Kishi shouldn't have given him so many power ups to make him this weak.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 19, 2014)

Guy stomps, at this point only Juubi's host madara can defeat him.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2014)

They'll be dead before they even knew what was going on.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 19, 2014)

Akatsuki just stands there while Guy takes them out. Obito waits outside until he dies. Akatsuki wins. 

Guys sure know how to ruin a good chapter.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 19, 2014)

Juubi Jin Madara is struggling against 8th gate guy,, 
Guy wrecks the akatsukis completely with NE


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai blitzes and destroys everyone.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 19, 2014)

inb4 Nikushima says Itachi or Deidara solos.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 19, 2014)

Euraj said:


> Akatsuki just stands there while Guy takes them out. Obito waits outside until he dies. Akatsuki wins.
> 
> Guys sure know how to ruin a good chapter.



Then you didn't read the OP. Gai is facing the Akatsuki in the situation shown in the video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlJ-hZOJ3Tw[/YOUTUBE]

This means no Obito and Nagato. Neither is Kisame, though Gai could of course murder Kisame but for the purpose of staying loyal to the video he is on a vacation.

Basically the OP is asking "Can Gai pull off what the video says he can do?" and the answer is yes, he can.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 19, 2014)

I dislike wanking new feats but there is no denying it here.

Gai kicks them at 300km/hr.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 19, 2014)

Akatsuki were real human beans but it's all ogre.

Guy slaughters them.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 19, 2014)

Full Knowledge basically makes Gai stomp everyone but Obito who can just stand there as a ghost and Zetsu who can just run the fuck away somewhere underground


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Zetsu pretends to be a tree and hides

Chikushodo hides in the chameleon

Obito stays in Kamui Land

Everyone/everthing else dies within 30 seconds via 300 km/h head decapitating kicks

Checkmate Gai, Akatsuki still wins as he can't find the formers nor hurt the latter


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 19, 2014)

Obito isn't entering Kamui land before 8th Gated Gai kills him from 5m start distance. 

He couldn't even warp before Judara's black chakra sphere reached him.



> Chikushodo hides in the chameleon


Oh boy. 5m start distance against 8th Gated Gai and a Chameleon is summoned and hopped in?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 19, 2014)

Kisame solos.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Obito isn't entering Kamui land before 8th Gated Gai kills him from 5m start distance.
> 
> He couldn't even warp before Judara's black chakra sphere reached him.
> 
> Oh boy. 5m start distance against 8th Gated Gai and a Chameleon is summoned and hopped in?



It was more of a sarcasm reply Dav, seeing the first thing I said is Zetsu pretends to be a tree, something he can't do at 5m 


Obito's _phasing_ is quicker than his wrapping, he'd be able to phase perfectly fine, what he can't do is physically wrap to _Kamui_ land, not that he needs to


----------



## Cognitios (Mar 19, 2014)

With full knowledge Gai wins, because he knows to take out Obito then the rest.
Without Obito has time to become intangible and outlasts Gai.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 19, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> inb4 Nikushima says Itachi or Deidara solos.



I don't think I have ever said the phrase "Deidara solos," even where it is seriously applicable.

I may still say "Itachi solos" as a joke, but that doesn't stop Gai from pushing both his and Deidara's shit in before they can blink.

Fyi, Gai is above Deidara on my favorite characters list, too, so....

EDIT: And I don't even overrate Deidara; I might give him a bit more credit than most people do, but I'm still pretty reasonable about it, generally placing him on the same level as the Sannin individually. There are people who have seriously argued he would beat Itachi, so I really don't need to hear it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 19, 2014)

Wait Nikushimi concedes Itachi lose TO SOMEONE?!


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 19, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Wait Nikushimi concedes Itachi lose TO SOMEONE?!



It's not like I've never done it before.

You people don't pay attention, I swear...

EDIT: Besides, Gai-sensei even in joke terms has always been widely regarded as Itachi's Kryptonite.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 19, 2014)

You know, I see Niku claim that Itachi either looses or "the fight can go either way depending on how both of them play their cards," – or something along those lines – far more then I actually see him vote for Itachi to win.

Except vs. Orochimaru. Itachi always curbs Orochimaru with just the head of his penis, no matter the stipulations, in Niku's mind.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky said:


> You know, I see Niku claim that Itachi either looses or "the fight can go either way depending on how both of them play their cards," – or something along those lines – far more then I actually see him vote for Itachi to win.



That's because you and I mostly converge on threads where Itachi faces guys like Nagato or living Minato or some recent iteration of Naruto.

I'm sure it's no secret by now that where I place Itachi is something like:

Hashi/Mads
Nardo/Sauce
Nagato/Itachi/Minato/Pain
Kabuto
4 Edo Kages/5 Kage/Sannin/Akatsuki

Anyone below Nagato and living Minato, I pretty much give the win to Itachi decisively.



> Except vs. Orochimaru. Itachi always curbs Orochimaru with just the head of his penis, no matter the stipulations, in Niku's mind.



Yeah, like we saw in the manga and like was stated emphatically in various ways.



Btw, guys, I added a bonus scenario to the OP, including Obito (I decided to remove him from the main match-up, to stay consistent with the fan comic).


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 19, 2014)

Deva needs to use CST.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2014)

Guy goes and makes his father proud.


----------



## Vice (Mar 19, 2014)

They end up in the next world quickly wondering what the fuck that green hurricane was that ran them the fuck over.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Vice with a Ryuko avatar?

Of course... 



Jak N Blak said:


> Deva needs to use CST.



...Which does exactly nothing to Gai, who withstands forces many times greater than that every time he attacks with Night Elephant.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 20, 2014)

Wait, Deidara doesn't fodderize Gai?

...You've changed your ways Niku.



> And I don't even overrate Deidara; I might give him a bit more credit than most people do, but I'm still pretty reasonable about it, generally placing him on the same level as the Sannin individually. There are people who have seriously argued he would beat Itachi, so I really don't need to hear it.


You consistently overrate him. 

The mere fact you placed him on the level of the Sannin proves it, he can't hold a candle to any of them in their most powerful forms.

Jiraiya being blitzed by Sai. Oh boy, that would be the day


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

...That doesn't even make sense. I haven't considered Deidara capable of beating Gai ever since Hirudora was revealed.

As for putting Deidara on the same level as the Sannin, he definitely earns that placement with his feats and no one in Akatsuki questioned it when he said he was going to kill Orochimaru. Pain considered his strength hard to replace after he died and Kisame thought he had been one of the stronger Akatsuki members. He beat a Kazekage and was fighting on par with Oonoki. Yeah, that's Sannin-level.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Seriously, you've argued that shit tiers like Darui and Mei can beat Deidara.

I don't see how you would take my disagreement with that and extrapolate it all the way to "Deidara>Gai."

It's not like Darui or Mei are anywhere close to Gai's level, even as a team.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 20, 2014)

Sai and Kankuro beat Edo Deidara with Edo Sasori as support. 

As it stands right now, living Deidara would lose some of the time to Konohamaru. #DatBunshinFeint

Deidara has showcased nothing that suggests he's on the level of a woman that heals armies, a man that summons village-pressuring snakes, and a man that can enter SM and instantly create a depth less swamp.

Hebi Sauce would've had that boys head 10 panels into the fight if Obito wasn't there.


----------



## Vice (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Vice with a Ryuko avatar?
> 
> Of course...



S'wrong wit dat?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Jiraiya being blitzed by Sai. Oh boy, that would be the day



If you take Sai's blitz of Deidara as a legitimate example of the difference in their speed, then yes, Sai would blitz Jiraiya. And if you want to refute that, you'll have to show how Jiraiya is faster than Sasuke, who couldn't do the same thing; good luck with that.



DaVizWiz said:


> Sai and Kankuro beat Edo Deidara with Edo Sasori as support.



Actually, it was Sai, Kankuro, and Omoi. And Edo Sasori had no puppets.



> As it stands right now, living Deidara would lose some of the time to Konohamaru. #DatBunshinFeint



If he grossly underestimated Konohamaru and had no intel, just like Pain, then sure.

But Deidara's a glass cannon, so that doesn't really mean anything. In any ordinary fight, Deidara would have no trouble dispatching Konohamaru with C1...or Taijutsu.



> Deidara has showcased nothing that suggests he's on the level of a woman that heals armies,



Lel. Deidara can nuke armies. And flip islands.



> a man that summons village-pressuring snakes,



Deidara can wipe villages off the map in one attack.



> and a man that can enter SM and instantly create a depth less swamp.



Yomi Numa isn't even that impressive of a Jutsu; Jiraiya has much better to offer than that.

Still, he's toast if he eats C4, same as any of the other Sannin.



> Hebi Sauce would've had that boys head 10 panels into the fight if Obito wasn't there.



Only because Obito distracted Deidara in the first place; Sasuke's first attempt at blitzing failed. Even on the second try, Deidara successfully reacted to Sasuke mid-swing when he was actually within striking range.



Vice said:


> S'wrong wit dat?



Kill La Kill being terrible.


----------



## Vice (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Kill La Kill being terrible.



Wouldn't know. Never seen it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Vice said:


> Wouldn't know. Never seen it.





But your avatar...

EDIT: You are actually the second person I know of who was wearing a KLK set despite never having watched it. The other guy didn't even know who the character was.


----------



## Vice (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> But your avatar...
> 
> EDIT: You are actually the second person I know of who was wearing a KLK set despite never having watched it. The other guy didn't even know who the character was.



I know who the character is and I know what show she is from, but I haven't seen it.

Hell, I haven't even seen TTGL or whatever it is yet.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 20, 2014)

Gai has 0 chance here. Pain or Itachi would give him enough trouble on their own. You want to add in all of these others?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Vice said:


> I know who the character is and I know what show she is from, but I haven't seen it.



You're better off.



> Hell, I haven't even seen TTGL or whatever it is yet.



Fix that. Fix that as soon as possible.



Cyphon said:


> Gai has 0 chance here. Pain or Itachi would give him enough trouble on their own. You want to add in all of these others?



Pain and Itachi would be killed.

Even together.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 20, 2014)

Deidara can explode and kill Gai
Itachi can use genjutsu and kill Gai
Obito can just stay in Kamui world until Gai dies

The rest of them would get owned by Gai...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 20, 2014)

BT + Totsuka GG


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

This chapter confirms Gai solos


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah I got to agree.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 2, 2014)

At the end of the day Akatsuki wins because even if Gai kills off all the members Nagato will still be chilling somewhere, while Gai will be dead. But it is hilarious how close to cannon that video is.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> At the end of the day Akatsuki wins because even if Gai kills off all the members Nagato will still be chilling somewhere, while Gai will be dead. But it is hilarious how close to cannon that video is.



The OP put Gai in the SAME SITUATION as the video, means he solos.

Pain is pain, there no Nagato.

Kisame is taking a vacation.

Zetsu is ignored by Gai.

Gai solos.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 2, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> The OP put Gai in the SAME SITUATION as the video, means he solos.
> 
> Pain is pain, there no Nagato.
> 
> ...


I know what he did, but it still wouldn't be as good as in the video, where Gai walked away unscathed; he'd die afterwards; that's all I was pointing out.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I know what he did, but it still wouldn't be as good as in the video, where Gai walked away unscathed; he'd die afterwards; that's all I was pointing out.



Then in the end of the day, Akatsuki does not win. Since in this timeline Obito does not exist and Nagato is Pain, you only have Kisame and Zetsu left. Unless you think Kisame + Zetsu could somehow rebuild Akatsuki.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 2, 2014)

Itachi still has the fastest jutsu execution in the manga. shiel + swod = gai in dreamland forever. or god of sun shield equals gai burns forever


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2014)

Jplaya not happening my friend.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 5, 2014)

Even if what you say its true, Gai is way faster than Itachi, he may have a jutsu (I don't believe that, but I will part on that basis because I know with you there is no way to debate facts) that is faster than Gai, it is irrelevant if he can't hit him with it.

I may have a gun faster than any guy, it is still worth shit if I can't hit him.


----------



## Sabco (Apr 6, 2014)

5 seconds : hidan dead

10 seconds : kakuzu and sasori dead

15 seconds : deidara already dead

20 seconds : kisame and zetsu dead

25 seconds : konan gets raped

30 seconds : itachi dead

35 seconds : pain dead 


9 idiots = 9 night elephants

gai needs only half minute to play with the akatsuki


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 6, 2014)

sabco said:


> 5 seconds : hidan dead
> 
> 10 seconds : kakuzu and sasori dead
> 
> ...



35 seconds really ? In 8th gate max he will need 0.0001 second


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> Deidara can explode and kill Gai
> Itachi can use genjutsu and kill Gai
> Obito can just stay in Kamui world until Gai dies
> 
> The rest of them would get owned by Gai...



1) Guy is faster than explosion speed 
2)Guy has technique to counter it and he is immune to Genjutsu after 1st gate because its in brain and there is no chakra flow anymore 
3)Really ?  he was unable to enter Kamui because of Madaras speed now you have someone massively faster


----------



## Haruhifan21 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lol Akatsuki now seems like a joke, as Konoha can just send one nin to solo the organization.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 6, 2014)

Gai solos the akatsuki......then finds out its all a dream. Itachi put him izanami along time ago.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 6, 2014)

rainyrabbit said:


> Lol Akatsuki now seems like a joke, as Konoha can just send one nin to solo the organization.



When you think about it that way it is funny. 
Gai could have ended the Akatsuki threat long time ago. A sacrifice any shinobi would willingly make.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 6, 2014)

You know, Obito is only one that might escape from Gai's barrage of punches. Well, until his S/T Ninjutdu reaches its time limit. 

The rest gets destroyed without that much of effort.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 6, 2014)

Izanagi, Izanami, konan paper style, and pain in general could present a counter. Izanami can still be activated at death door to reverse  a surprise attack like that.  Creating an opening for Itachi to do whatever he wants. Konan doesn't respond to blunt force  attacks. Pain can definitely counter with a simple St before he would go down.

Minato, Kakashi, Gaara, and Lee were the reason behind Gai secondary effort against Madara. That means characters with high skill levels like Pain and Itachi for example could present a counter even if they only have limited time to do so. Genjutsu and st definitely easily performed in a situation like that. Plus a simple substitution is also made for situations like that. 

The akatsuki would have to be caught with their pants completely down for Gai to win. Nevermind this scenario is not even possible.  Nagato had a barrier around their hideout plus a zestu is always watching.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 6, 2014)

U mad bro said:


> Izanagi, Izanami, konan paper style, and pain in general could present a counter. Izanami can still be activated at death door to reverse  a surprise attack like that.  Creating an opening for Itachi to do whatever he wants. Konan doesn't respond to blunt force  attacks. Pain can definitely counter with a simple St before he would go down.
> 
> Minato, Kakashi, Gaara, and Lee were the reason behind Gai secondary effort against Madara. That means characters with high skill levels like Pain and Itachi for example could present a counter even if they only have limited time to do so. Genjutsu and st definitely easily performed in a situation like that. Plus a simple substitution is also made for situations like that.
> 
> The akatsuki would have to be caught with their pants completely down for Gai to win. Nevermind this scenario is not even possible.  Nagato had a barrier around their hideout plus a zestu is always watching.



Gai moves at 300 km/h, Akatsuki don't.

/thread.

Being serious Konan would be the worst match for Gai, she was oneshotted by Jiraiya using oil, Gai's pure movement in cause the air to be set ablaze. Gai only needs to run to Konan's direction and she is done.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When you think about it that way it is funny.
> Gai could have ended the Akatsuki threat long time ago. A sacrifice any shinobi would willingly make.



True but on the same token Akatsuki could have sent Deidera into Konaha to blow everyone the ef up.


----------



## Jad (Apr 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> True but on the same token Akatsuki could have sent Deidera into Konaha to blow everyone the ef up.



He was pretty much doing that in his younger days, he'd of eventually got to Konoha. Maybe.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 6, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Gai moves at 300 km/h, Akatsuki don't.
> 
> /thread.
> 
> Being serious Konan would be the worst match for Gai, she was oneshotted by Jiraiya using oil, Gai's pure movement in cause the air to be set ablaze. Gai only needs to run to Konan's direction and she is done.



Itachi was lightning timing long before Gai went 8th gate

Konan would only get scattered she wouldn't die. Also Gai speed is in Law hype  mode right now.  Obito is on his deathbed  and countered those orbs. He barely has any juubi powers at all. Kakashi helped him escape. So high skilled characters like Itachi and Pain can counter even though they have limited time to do so.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> True but on the same token Akatsuki could have sent Deidera into Konaha to blow everyone the ef up.



No they wouldn't have. Tobi couldn't touch Konoha as long as Itachi was alive.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No they wouldn't have. Tobi couldn't touch Konoha as long as Itachi was alive.



He would have sent Itachi with him


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> He would have sent Itachi with him



Itachi'd kill Deidara on the way and come back and lie about it : "Oh well we tried but Jiraiya was too strong."


----------

